# hitachi ex75 excavator



## Wayne Wright

hi just bought a 1999 ex75-3(Japanese) Can anyone tell me where to get an english download operator manual or on board computor info? thanks


----------



## tgeb

Try the dealer or manufacturer.

If this is a gray market machine you are probably out of luck.


You may get more hits on this if it's posted in the Excavation/Site Work area.


----------



## woodchuck2

This is where i get parts for my Sumitomo mini-ex. http://www.dominionequipmentparts.com/ , they are good to deal with.


----------



## murdock

i have a hitachi mini, i get my parts through a local john deere dealer


----------



## cookswms

since john deere bought out hitachi since then your best bet would be go to a john deere dealer. if you bought it from them you should get it free. i bought an 04 hitachi 135 from JD and asked for a manual and got it free. it should be no prob


----------



## phil42

*Operator Manual Hitchi EX75UR*

Good News! :thumbsup:

Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.

Cheers

Phil
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## les145

*ex-75 manual*

I would be happy to paypal you $20 for the trouble of sending me the file as well. If that would work let me know and I'll arrange the details. Thanks Les


----------



## MALCO.New.York

You may also look here:











http://www.hitachiconstruction.com/...i_const/cust_supt/technical_service_info.html


----------



## les145

*Thanks*

I'll check it out. Les


----------



## les145

BTW How do I contact a member?


----------



## Framer53

BTW How do I contact a member? >>>>>>>>>>>>>
Top of page click on community!


----------



## Wayne Wright

Hi
I would really appreciate that zip file my address is [email protected]


----------



## phil42

Les, I don't know if I've replied to you. If not, please accept my apologies and I'll be happy to send you a copy. My Paypal address is [email protected]
Regards,
Phil


----------



## uul307

*Ex75ur*

Hey Guys,
I just purchased a 1996 ex75ur. The whole thing is in Japenese on the inside, I dont know what any of the switches are for. Is there an english operating manual available? If so could someone forward it to me at: [email protected] . Thanks..
Greg


----------



## loadall526

*EX75 operators manual*

Phil
Any chance of a copy too please ? I have a 75ur-3
many thanks in anticipation

regards



phil42 said:


> Good News! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dozerr

Hello Phill my name is Dave and I saw you had you had a manual for a ex75 ur mine is a 1995- I live in Alaska and had no luck finding one and online I could buy one but im not sure if its the right one or not mine has a nissan engine could you send me in the right direction ? in finding the right one.
Thank you Dave [email protected]


----------



## Pbmcgowan

Hi Phil, any chance of a copy of that manual for the Hitachi 75UR-3. My email is [email protected] and I would be happy to reimburse any expenses incurred. Hope you can help. Many thanks. 

Pbmcg



phil42 said:


> Good News! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## E.R.K

Hi Phil,
I would certainly paypal you 20$ for that manual as well. They are very hard to get a hold of as Hitachi and John Deere won't sell you one if you have a used imported machine. I have been trying to find one online all day. My email is [email protected] Thank you.

Raph


----------



## saddy247

Hi Phil /(anyone who can help), would there any chance of a copy of that manual for the Hitachi 75UR-3. My email is [email protected] I would be happy to reimburse any expenses incurred. Hope you can help. Many thanks. 

Peter


----------



## The Cleaner

I heard recently gray market machines have parts available through canadian dealerships.


----------



## Ayerzee

:blink:


----------



## tigertac

*ex75 hitachi manual*

could someone please send me the manual
thanks dave [email protected]


----------



## marled

*ex75 manual*



phil42 said:


> Good News! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Hi Phil!
Any chance of sending a copy of that Zip file because I have the exact same problem..mine is a 2000 ex75ur-3. My email address is [email protected] If you can send me that zip file I would be extremely appreciative! Thanks on advance!


----------



## clint123

Hi Phil!
Any chance of sending a copy of that Zip file because I have the exact same problem..mine is a 1999 ex75ur. My email address is [email protected] If you can send me that zip file I would be extremely appreciative! Thanks on advance!


----------



## Competition_NZ

Hi there, If anyone else is interested, I have copies for sale of the genuine Hitachi User manuals, maintenance manual, and both parts manuals for the following models of Hitachi.... All in English, manuals clearly show all switches and labeling in english, perfect if you have a japanese machine!

EX75UR
EX75UR-S
EX75UR-3


----------



## rperreault

phil42 said:


> Good News! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


I have an EX75 too and would need the manual ASAP as the machine is out of order now 

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## farman

*Re: Hitachi Ex75 Excavator*



Competition_NZ said:


> Hi there, If anyone else is interested, I have copies for sale of the genuine Hitachi User manuals, maintenance manual, and both parts manuals for the following models of Hitachi.... All in English, manuals clearly show all switches and labeling in english, perfect if you have a japanese machine!
> 
> EX75UR
> EX75UR-S
> EX75UR-3


If you could, email me the prices at [email protected]. I have an Ex75UR-3 and need the manuals. Thanks,


----------



## rperreault

*Quote request*



Competition_NZ said:


> Hi there, If anyone else is interested, I have copies for sale of the genuine Hitachi User manuals, maintenance manual, and both parts manuals for the following models of Hitachi.... All in English, manuals clearly show all switches and labeling in english, perfect if you have a japanese machine!
> 
> EX75UR
> EX75UR-S
> EX75UR-3


I am interested with all manuals for EX75UR

Please quote at [email protected]


----------



## excavatorman

Try this site, they deal a lot with hitachi excavator parts. If not ebay is always a good option. Good luck.


----------



## trydent

hey i have a ex75 ur-2 

does anybody know i the manual say something about how to disconnect the hole control boks in front of right joystick. if it does i would like to buy it from some of you guys that have one for my machine.


----------



## seanubdegrove

*EX75UR Manual*

I would be interested in purchasing a EX75UR Manual. I think my machiene is a year 2000

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## binty

phil42 said:


> Good News! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wayne, I've just bought a similar model and have got a Manual. I can send you a copy as a Zip file if you can download files as big as 8mb. You'll need to send me your e-mail address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


If you are still out there Phil?- I have just bought a EX75U3 and would really appreciate a copy of that manual! Many thanks:thumbsup: [email protected]


----------



## binty

Competition_NZ said:


> Hi there, If anyone else is interested, I have copies for sale of the genuine Hitachi User manuals, maintenance manual, and both parts manuals for the following models of Hitachi.... All in English, manuals clearly show all switches and labeling in english, perfect if you have a japanese machine!
> 
> EX75UR
> EX75UR-S
> EX75UR-3


Please contact me if you still have the EX75U3 Manuals available. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## matthieu149

Hi everyone, I am from Canada, I just bought a used gray market 1996 HITACHI EX75UR-3 excavator with all label in Japanese! I am looking for any useful operator or repair manual about it. If there is somebody here that could send it to me, that would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very much. Here is my e-mail address : [email protected].


----------

